# After years of expensive energy foods...an easier solution...



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Snickers Bars, Gatorade, and Smuckers Uncrustable PBJs (freezer section). I have used all manner of energy foods for racing and long rides for years. This year, in a recent 50-mile race (Monstercross) I went with a different strategy (or is that strategery?)...I took 2 GUs with me (they do have caffeine) but used regular Snickers Bars and Smuckers Uncrustable PB&Js. The little sandwiches are compact, fit in your jersey pocket, and are easy to open/eat/digest while riding. I had no bonks and felt great. I typically have used Cytomax (alternating with a bottle of water every hour) but went with Gatorade which honestly works just as good. Anyway...sometimes the KISS principle works and unless you are an uber athlete, you just need some carbs (sugar) and a little protein to balance it out.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Real food, who da thunk it. Works great, been doing it for decades. Great tip on the sandwiches. :thumbsup:


----------



## sjfsr-shep (Aug 21, 2013)

I just make my own peanut butter and honey sandwiches. I pre cut them in fourths and put in a baggy an good to go. Don t like the processed foods, trying to get away from it as much as possible. Thinking of adding some sliced banana on the sandwich net time and see how that works out. I also use some of the gu but mostly for the caffeine.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Dump the snickers and gatorade.

I use dried fruit and a small amount of nuts, sometimes add honey nut cheerios to the mix.

Gatorade is too sweet. I prefer cytomax, but I concede it is a personal preference. On long rides I often stop for an extended break. I'll have some powdered chocolate milk and/or powdered ensure, pre-measured and just dump it into a water bottle. It is bit heavy on the stomach for a while so it depends on the length of the stop. Long rides are about the only time I violate my own 'real food over chemicals' rule. (I do not totally eschew food technology. I only use it when appropriate, not continually.)

Make your own PB&Js with your favorite bread and jam.


----------



## El Train (Apr 21, 2007)

These food companies don't want anyone to know this secret. Eat normal food and it works just fine:
Salted Nut Rolls. Ham and CHeese sandwich. Trail mix. Banana. Granola bars. Baby Ruths. Bagels. 
All these things have been in my pockets these days. I stopped buying "sport food" years ago. Just heard ultrarunner Scott Jurek the runner eats homemade burritos on the trail....I will try that next!!


----------



## sjfsr-shep (Aug 21, 2013)

Agree... Im all about normal food just have to pick the ones that work for you. I like peanut butter and honey sandwiches myself. I believe the trick is not to eat to much at once.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Fig Newtons work great too. As do homemade rice cakes. In fact...for lots of ideas that you make at home check out Feed Zone Portables. I like making my own stuff when possible because you know what you're getting.


----------



## sjfsr-shep (Aug 21, 2013)

I have made homemade energy bars before and they are very good, and as you said you no what is in them.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

sjfsr-shep said:


> I have made homemade energy bars before and they are very good, and as you said you no what is in them.


You can google search for energy bar recipes and find hundreds.


----------



## sjfsr-shep (Aug 21, 2013)

Yea I have googled them before but stumbled across a recipe on this forum that was really simple and taste great. Ive only made it twice but liked it a lot. I may make some for a 100 mile race I have coming up in a couple weeks.


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

There seems to be some loose interpretations of processed foods here? Is bread not a processed food? Same with fig newtons, HAM, etc.

I have found a good energy source to be something a long the lines of:

Ground dates
Ground Nuts
dried fruit
sprinkle in some coconut flakes, choc chips, etc for flavor
honey to help bind

Grind it all up, flatten in a pan, cut into bars

Has: simple carbs, protein, simple sugars....aka energy!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Unprocessed > Real Food > Energy gels/blocks

So yeah, I'd prefer unprocessed but sometimes for the sake of convenience, I'll grab something like a pack or two of fig newtons and throw in my jersey. If I have time, I make rice cakes which are pretty unprocessed, depending on the ingredients used. Fruit is always welcome on the bike too. That said, next long trip out I'm going to try some Tailwind Nutrition drink as my sole source of nutrition on the bike.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I like to add a little mio energy drops or powerade drops into my water just to give it some taste.


----------



## Eazy_E (Sep 30, 2011)

Dates. High potassium food, and energy dense. All you'd need is a source of salt.


----------

